# Turning wooden finger rings



## Gareth Davies (Oct 13, 2010)

I have seen a few web sites that make wooden finger rings and one or two showing you how to turn them. Can anyone recommend a good book or web sites that show different methods?
Many Thanks
Gareth


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

I know that this may be voodoo on this site but i seen this a few months ago. It's not as detailed as I think it can be, but it still get the point across. And this will be one the projects i will do once i get my Lathe.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/50020


----------



## Gareth Davies (Oct 13, 2010)

*Many Thanks*

Thanks for the information, it led me to a few ideas from other members on the site.:smile:


----------

